

Ask HN: Software/technology Startup lawyers in San Diego - rivetingcarp

I&#x27;ve recently moved to San Diego and I am looking for startup lawyers in the area to work with. My co-founders and I are looking to incorporate in the near future. It will be a fairly standard incorporation package but I&#x27;m truly starting from scratch with relationships down here.<p>Thanks in advance for any references, advice, or information.
======
emhart
One of the best tech minds and lawyers I know:
[http://bradykrissesq.com/](http://bradykrissesq.com/)

Don't be thrown by the references to MA, she's been in CA for the past couple
years and is within a couple hours of you, I believe, so wouldn't be horrible
to meet in the middle for a face-to-face if need be.

Good luck!

